# Epson 3800 Setup ?



## scomeau1 (Aug 24, 2008)

I just bought an Epson 3800 printer and are using Adobe photoshop CS3 and anyone please guide me through the right setting in Photoshop and the printer so it will print right.

I have the Canon 40D setup to use the Adobe color set.

Thanks Scott


----------

